# Root for the GT-P3110!



## nycbjr (Apr 28, 2012)

*** Large Edit ***
Due to some firmware miss-matches I am Pulling the boot flash, the new process will be using CWM First, then the CWM Root package!
This is for the GT-P3113 AND GT-P3110 (the only difference is storage IIRC)

Big fat warning, I MAKE NO GUARANTEES THIS WILL NOT BRICK YOUR TAB, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!

Now with that unpleasantness out of the way.. with out further ado. I present the very first root for the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0!! Yay mom I'm a dev now!

The original root exploit, re-flashing the boot partition will no longer be available due to some in-compatibleies with miss-matched firmware (sorry about that!)

Hence forth to get root, Flash xoomdev's CWM recovery First, then flash the package in this post.

Xoomdev's thread

Paste of his instructions:

Download the recovery.tar.md5

Make sure Kies is closed
Reboot into Download mode (adb reboot download)
Open Odin, confirm connection
Click PDA
Load recovery.tar.md5 file
Click Start
Device will reboot when the flash is complete

To reboot into recovery, just like any other device; adb reboot recovery

Link to the CWM Package

Link to root package

Congratulations you are now rooted!


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

nycbjr said:


> I have gained root through using a modified recovery.img (with su on it), I'm working on getting the binaries in sync, and will release a package/how-to as soon as i can!


Awesome news! Subscribed.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

*Seriously awesome news!*

I was thinking of buying this tablet but with no root it kind of takes the fun out of Android. Now with this news... I may just go ahead and buy it.


----------



## nycbjr (Apr 28, 2012)

And here is the proof, I got it working 

now I just need to wrap it up in a odin flashable file with some instructions.. its not a one click, but I maybe able to get it all in a script.. I'll try and hurry!


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting here as well. And good job. I was starting to get the shakes..

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Do eeeeet!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## nycbjr (Apr 28, 2012)

OK its finished.. Id like to have a few testers b4 unleashing this to the world.. but given the time of day I'm not holding out much hope.. and well I don't want to keep the world waiting!


----------



## mistoffelees (Sep 25, 2011)

Fantastic, been working on it and not having much luck. Can't wait to try out your solution.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like everything is working fine here.


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

Worked like a charm. Great job. Do you have a donate button? Love to send some money your way.


----------



## mistoffelees (Sep 25, 2011)

Seems to be working on my first attempt. Rooted and TB working now. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## nycbjr (Apr 28, 2012)

termleech said:


> Worked like a charm. Great job. Do you have a donate button? Love to send some money your way.


no donate.. like paypal?


----------



## anderson620 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fantastic work, and in record time. I'm going to get to work on bringing the ERA ROMs over to this fantastic Tab this weekend!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm guessing that once you get Clockwork Recovery MOD onto the tablet, rooting it would be as simple as flashing the SuperUser Pack. Right?

I've done rooting before and that's all I had to do to root on other devices.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

So as a just in case in terms of someone soft brcking the tablet, will someone post a flashable system image that will unbrick us?


----------



## WoodburyMan (Apr 28, 2012)

Worked like a charm first try! I had a issue with Heimdall giving libusb problems on Windows 7.. so I switched over and did it on my MacbookAir with OSX and worked fine. Thank you!


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

What about us that don't have a Mac? I have Windows only.


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

trparky said:


> What about us that don't have a Mac? I have Windows only.


I had the same libusb error on my first attempt with Heimdall; I just opened up the zadig.exe driver installer, replaced the SAMSUNG USB driver with the one from that package, unplugged/replugged in my USB cable, and everything flashed fine the second time. I'm on Windows 7 x64, so hopefully this works for you.


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, and fantastic work on getting this rooted so quickly. I'm about to go nuts with Titanium Backup right now. Haha.


----------



## Blotto (Apr 28, 2012)

Worked great for me as well! Huge Thanks!!


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm going to wait for his CWM root package myself.

You know how it goes...
*1.* Flash CWM in Odin.
*2.* Load CWM.
*3.* Flash root package in CWM.
*4.* ????
*5.* PROFIT!!!


----------



## Dhhansen (Apr 28, 2012)

Got it to work! Thank a ton! Now all we need is AOKP!!!!!


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

Random question; does anybody have a copy of the stock build.prop file they could link me to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Where's the CWM Flashable Root Package download?


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

KaLiBLeeK said:


> Random question; does anybody have a copy of the stock build.prop file they could link me to? Thanks in advance.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/kwazirj1j26i5qs/build.prop


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

termleech said:


> https://www.dropbox....i5qs/build.prop


Gratzi!


----------



## Custnam (Apr 28, 2012)

KaLiBLeeK said:


> I had the same libusb error on my first attempt with Heimdall; I just opened up the zadig.exe driver installer, replaced the SAMSUNG USB driver with the one from that package, unplugged/replugged in my USB cable, and everything flashed fine the second time. I'm on Windows 7 x64, so hopefully this works for you.


Im having the same error, and have tried to replace the driver, but even after it says driver installed, it shows as the samsung driver in device management. Need some help here. Thanks


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

So I achieved root, thank you! But now the device seems extra sluggish, any thoughts?


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

KaLiBLeeK said:


> I had the same libusb error on my first attempt with Heimdall; I just opened up the zadig.exe driver installer, replaced the SAMSUNG USB driver with the one from that package, unplugged/replugged in my USB cable, and everything flashed fine the second time. I'm on Windows 7 x64, so hopefully this works for you.


Thanks, this method worked for me!


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

Last random question!

So, in the misguided attempt to modify my build.prop file to access more apps in the Play Store, I have managed to bork my Tab somewhat; After the Tab logo, I get a black screen. I've tried a few different methods to restore the stock build.prop, to no avail...

Does anybody know how I might be able to make a CWM flashable zip with a stock build.prop file in it? I've tried a couple different zips, with no success.

Again, thanks in advance...and sorry for being an idiot. Haha.


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

KaLiBLeeK said:


> Last random question!
> 
> So, in the misguided attempt to modify my build.prop file to access more apps in the Play Store, I have managed to bork my Tab somewhat; After the Tab logo, I get a black screen. I've tried a few different methods to restore the stock build.prop, to no avail...
> 
> ...


Can't you just adb push it from recovery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

termleech said:


> Can't you just adb push it from recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'll give that a try; I was able to access ADB from the black screen after the Tab splash, but no su commands were working. Didn't think of giving it a go from recovery.


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

KaLiBLeeK said:


> I'll give that a try; I was able to access ADB from the black screen after the Tab splash, but no su commands were working. Didn't think of giving it a go from recovery.


Flash the cwm for root or the root img from heimdal. Then once you adb you can ./su to get root.

If you are using linux make sure your udev rule are correct. ADB in recovery is not the same usb device as when it's powered up.


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

termleech said:


> Flash the cwm for root or the root img from heimdal. Then once you adb you can ./su to get root.
> 
> If you are using linux make sure your udev rule are correct. ADB in recovery is not the same usb device as when it's powered up.


I'm on a Windows machine. I actually had root earlier using the heimdal method; that's when I made the mistake of doing the build.prop editing. Flashing the CWM root was one of the steps I tried in attempting to fix my mistake, but it doesn't seem to have done anything. I can't actually get past the Tab splash and into the black screen where I was at least able to use ADB commands. I didn't give ADB su privileges before I borked things, which is why I've fallen back on the CWM flash zip of the og build.prop plan. I'm going to keep plugging away at it in between NBA Playoff games.


----------



## anthonykash (Jul 12, 2011)

My tab also doesn't see all the apps in the market such as xfinity mobile which does work when I side load it. Anyone know how to fix this so the market shows all the apps?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll have some stock and stock rooted odins in a couple hours..huge uploads..crappy bandwidth = slow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> I'll have some stock and stock rooted odins in a couple hours..huge uploads..crappy bandwidth = slow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sweetness!


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

I cannot get my laptop to see my Gtab in Odin.. I can use adb to reboot download, then it disappears! arg!


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

rickerbilly said:


> I cannot get my laptop to see my Gtab in Odin.. I can use adb to reboot download, then it disappears! arg!


I had to unplug and replug my USB a couple times before Odin recognized it, for some reason. Tried 2 diff plugs on my laptop. 2nd one worked fine. Haha.


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

tried all that. Odin sees the device when it is powered up. then I reboot download and is removed odin and adb doesn't see it any longer either.

edit: got it!


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

So are you guys saying that the CWM root method is broken?


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

trparky said:


> So are you guys saying that the CWM root method is broken?


Mine was a completely different issue that had nothing to do with that. Should work fine.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, just checking.


----------



## ajcr3656 (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys, I'm having a really serious issue. I registered just to ask you guys for help. PLEASE!

So I went through the process (not the first time I rooted an Android device) and it was easy and simple. After the root I made sure by downloading root checker basic for the Play store. I was indeed rooted. But then something weird started happening. The screen goes into standy by itself after a few seconds like normal, but I can't get it to wake up from standy. I have to shut off the device by holding the power button and then turning it back on again. When I do that it works normally again until the screen shuts off either by me pressing the power button to do it manually, or until the screen dims out into standby. I've tried wiping the cache, I've tried a factory reset, and I've even ran the process again all over using heimdall. I'm guessing it's probably the kernel that gets flashed using heimdall? Please help me out here because I only got this decive today and It really sucks that it's not working









Thank you,
-AJ


----------



## Dhhansen (Apr 28, 2012)

ajcr3656 said:


> Guys, I'm having a really serious issue. I registered just to ask you guys for help. PLEASE!
> 
> So I went through the process (not the first time I rooted an Android device) and it was easy and simple. After the root I made sure by downloading root checker basic for the Play store. I was indeed rooted. But then something weird started happening. The screen goes into standy by itself after a few seconds like normal, but I can't get it to wake up from standy. I have to shut off the device by holding the power button and then turning it back on again. When I do that it works normally again until the screen shuts off either by me pressing the power button to do it manually, or until the screen dims out into standby. I've tried wiping the cache, I've tried a factory reset, and I've even ran the process again all over using heimdall. I'm guessing it's probably the kernel that gets flashed using heimdall? Please help me out here because I only got this decive today and It really sucks that it's not working
> 
> ...


 Im having the same issue. Not sure what to do. Hopefully someone will fix it! I've tried all the same things too.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

ajcr3656 said:


> Guys, I'm having a really serious issue. I registered just to ask you guys for help. PLEASE!
> 
> So I went through the process (not the first time I rooted an Android device) and it was easy and simple. After the root I made sure by downloading root checker basic for the Play store. I was indeed rooted. But then something weird started happening. The screen goes into standy by itself after a few seconds like normal, but I can't get it to wake up from standy. I have to shut off the device by holding the power button and then turning it back on again. When I do that it works normally again until the screen shuts off either by me pressing the power button to do it manually, or until the screen dims out into standby. I've tried wiping the cache, I've tried a factory reset, and I've even ran the process again all over using heimdall. I'm guessing it's probably the kernel that gets flashed using heimdall? Please help me out here because I only got this decive today and It really sucks that it's not working
> 
> ...


I havent rooted my tab 2, but it does sound like a kernel issue. Is there any way to flash the stock kernel? Not sure if this will brick the device or not, just throwing ideas out there. Maybe a developer can give you a better idea of what is safe to flash to fix the SOD issues.

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Also there are some apps in the market to prevent the device from deep sleeping. I think wake my android is one of them.

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## ajcr3656 (Apr 29, 2012)

Stelv said:


> I havent rooted my tab 2, but it does sound like a kernel issue. Is there any way to flash the stock kernel? Not sure if this will brick the device or not, just throwing ideas out there. Maybe a developer can give you a better idea of what is safe to flash to fix the SOD issues.
> 
> sent from my galaxy tab 2


I'm sure there's PROBABLY a way to flash the stock firmware and/or stock kernel back on to it. But I have no idea how and I also don't have the necessary stock files!


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

ajcr3656 said:


> Guys, I'm having a really serious issue. I registered just to ask you guys for help. PLEASE!
> 
> So I went through the process (not the first time I rooted an Android device) and it was easy and simple. After the root I made sure by downloading root checker basic for the Play store. I was indeed rooted. But then something weird started happening. The screen goes into standy by itself after a few seconds like normal, but I can't get it to wake up from standy. I have to shut off the device by holding the power button and then turning it back on again. When I do that it works normally again until the screen shuts off either by me pressing the power button to do it manually, or until the screen dims out into standby. I've tried wiping the cache, I've tried a factory reset, and I've even ran the process again all over using heimdall. I'm guessing it's probably the kernel that gets flashed using heimdall? Please help me out here because I only got this decive today and It really sucks that it's not working
> 
> ...


mine does it too. Also my ui is painfully slow and jittery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KaLiBLeeK (Apr 27, 2012)

rickerbilly said:


> mine does it too. Also my ui is painfully slow and jittery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Weird; before I borked my Tab earlier, I had froze/removed a bunch of stock apps with TiBu and things were running A LOT smoother than before. I haven't attempted to reroot yet.

I noticed before I had rooted, if I left my Tab on for an extended period of time without rebooting it or turning it off, I had issues with apps randomly closing themselves, and SwiftKey X got really unresponsive. This was def before I rooted though.


----------



## Dhhansen (Apr 28, 2012)

I know its not called SBF, but is there a system to get it back to stock/no root?


----------



## ajcr3656 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dhhansen said:


> I know its not called SBF, but is there a system to get it back to stock/no root?


There's a script to unroot and I have already tried it and it unrooted but that didn't solve the issue. As far as a tool to return to stock I have no idea. Our problem seems to be that we're on a different kernel and we should actually be on the stock kernel (Kernel version: 3.0.8-292098-user [email protected] #1 Build number: IML74K.P3113UEALCB). That's what someone over at the XDA forums has told me so far. I checked and my kernel is actually Kernel Version: (3.0.8-275757-user se,[email protected] #1) Build Number: (IML74K.P3113UEALD3). He suggested that a factory reset would return my tab to the original kernel but it didn't. I'm considering filing a service request with samsung to have them replace this tab under warranty and claim that the screen "randomly" started doing that.


----------



## Dhhansen (Apr 28, 2012)

ajcr3656 said:


> There's a script to unroot and I have already tried it and it unrooted but that didn't solve the issue. As far as a tool to return to stock I have no idea. Our problem seems to be that we're on a different kernel and we should actually be on the stock kernel (Kernel version: 3.0.8-292098-user [email protected] #1 Build number: IML74K.P3113UEALCB). That's what someone over at the XDA forums has told me so far. I checked and my kernel is actually Kernel Version: (3.0.8-275757-user se,[email protected] #1) Build Number: (IML74K.P3113UEALD3). He suggested that a factory reset would return my tab to the original kernel but it didn't. I'm considering filing a service request with samsung to have them replace this tab under warranty and claim that the screen "randomly" started doing that.


 I just checked mine and I have the same kernel as you. Im sorry to be a idiot about all this. But couldnt we just flash that kernel through heimdall? Got mine at walmart. My 14 days isnt even close to up yet. =). I have this crazy feeling that someone is going to get it all good again. Dont want to have to take it back.


----------



## ajcr3656 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dhhansen said:


> I just checked mine and I have the same kernel as you. Im sorry to be a idiot about all this. But couldnt we just flash that kernel through heimdall? Got mine at walmart. My 14 days isnt even close to up yet. =). I have this crazy feeling that someone is going to get it all good again. Dont want to have to take it back.


I really hope someone does! I don't want to have to return it or anything either. And yeah I guess maybe that could work (flashing the kernel that we need onto the device) but then again, I don't know if it's that simple. And we don't have the files.


----------



## Blotto (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say I'm having the same issues. Very sluggish and won't resume once the screen is off.

Was mentioned a few pages ago that the stock and rooted Odin files will be uploaded soon. Hopefully that will solve our issues.


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

Blotto said:


> Just wanted to say I'm having the same issues. Very sluggish and won't resume once the screen is off.
> 
> Was mentioned a few pages ago that the stock and rooted Odin files will be uploaded soon. Hopefully that will solve our issues.


What root method did you guys use? I've used both root methods and haven't noticed any sort of slowdown at all. It's chugging along nicely. I even have the "battery saver" mode enabled in settings.


----------



## Blotto (Apr 28, 2012)

The method posted in the OP with heimdall and older 3110 kernel.


----------



## tibeck (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys just got my galaxy tab 2 Its my first tablet so im new to rooting etc where is a good place to get to know the basics, have a droid x which i have rooted and flashed, but dont know where to start with a tablet. Thanks for any help


----------



## ajcr3656 (Apr 29, 2012)

termleech said:


> What root method did you guys use? I've used both root methods and haven't noticed any sort of slowdown at all. It's chugging along nicely. I even have the "battery saver" mode enabled in settings.


We used the original method posted on like page 1 of this thread. The heimdall version. Is there any way _AT ALL_ to revert back to the stock kernel? Apparently its the (3.0.8-275757-user se,[email protected] #1) kernel that's causing an error. According to someone over at the XDA forums, we need the original kernel which is (Kernel version: 3.0.8-292098-user [email protected] #1 Build number: IML74K.P3113UEALCB). Please help. It really sucks not having a working tablet


----------



## Dhhansen (Apr 28, 2012)

ajcr3656 said:


> We used the original method posted on like page 1 of this thread. The heimdall version. Is there any way _AT ALL_ to revert back to the stock kernel? Apparently its the (3.0.8-275757-user se,[email protected] #1) kernel that's causing an error. According to someone over at the XDA forums, we need the original kernel which is (Kernel version: 3.0.8-292098-user [email protected] #1 Build number: IML74K.P3113UEALCB). Please help. It really sucks not having a working tablet


Well I couldn't take it. I took it back. I got a new one. Now do I try it again? It was cool with root. I'm thinking I might just leave it stock for a bit. All these Awesome developers will work it out for an idiot like me.









The stock kernel is 3.0.8-378347-user se,[email protected] #1 btw in the new one.


----------



## ajcr3656 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dhhansen said:


> Well I couldn't take it. I took it back. I got a new one. Now do I try it again? It was cool with root. I'm thinking I might just leave it stock for a bit. All these Awesome developers will work it out for an idiot like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model galaxy tab 2 do you have? Is it the GT-p3113?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

This is what I did and it worked flawlessly! 
*WARNING: Just because this worked for me doesn't mean it will 100% work for you, I am not responsible for any damage done to your device.*
Download Samsung Kies and Install. http://www.samsung.com/us/kies/
Plug in tablet after Kies is installed and running. You will see Windows installing the driver in the background.
Unplug your tablet after the drivers are installed and reboot your PC.
ADB REQUIRED! Android SDK REQUIRED! In Windows, click Start then click Run or just type CMD.
type CD *PATH OF YOUR SDK INSTALLATION*/PLATFORM-TOOLS/
Type adb devices (This will search for your device, if nothing comes up under the list then type the following adb kill-server and then try adb devices again)
Once you see your device type adb reboot download
Open ODIN at this point. This is the version I used. Extract it to a folder on your desktop and open the .exe
Wait for the first block on the left to light up. Then select PDA and select Xoomdev's CWM Recovery file.
Hit start and you will see the progress in the Odin window. You will see a green light with pass if everything went alright.
Place nycbjr's CWM Root.zip on your real SD Card. (A real SD Card is a requirement!)
adb reboot recovery(you may have to adb kill-server then adb devices before doing this)
Flash the CWM Root.zip from nycbjr!

YOU ARE NOW ROOTED WITH RECOVERY!


----------



## Dhhansen (Apr 28, 2012)

GRZLA said:


> This is what I did and it worked flawlessly.
> Download Samsung Kies and Install. http://www.samsung.com/us/kies/
> Plug in tablet after Kies is installed and running. You will see Windows installing the driver in the background.
> Unplug your tablet after the drivers are installed and reboot your PC.
> ...


 So you didnt have any of the problems we had as listed above? And you tab is working perfect? The performance from the stock to the root was huge. game were really chopy with the root. Just want to be sure before I try it again.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Dhhansen said:


> So you didnt have any of the problems we had as listed above? And you tab is working perfect? The performance from the stock to the root was huge. game were really chopy with the root. Just want to be sure before I try it again.


This worked flawlessly for me. Make sure to have Android SDK installed before starting. It takes awhile to get everything set up. Samsung Kies also takes a long time to set up.


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> This is what I did and it worked flawlessly.
> Download Samsung Kies and Install. http://www.samsung.com/us/kies/
> Plug in tablet after Kies is installed and running. You will see Windows installing the driver in the background.
> Unplug your tablet after the drivers are installed and reboot your PC.
> ...


I used the heimdall method and now my tab is a POS until I can get a new image .

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## ajcr3656 (Apr 29, 2012)

rickerbilly said:


> I used the heimdall method and now my tab is a POS until I can get a new image .
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


I totally agree with this. Except new images are no where to be found.


----------



## anthonykash (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine runs great and I used the first method. I might be mistaken but I think the guy who rooted it soft bricked his once and had to restore it with odin.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got build IML74K.P3113UEALCB with kernel [email protected] #1 and I have no lag issue. I've even got the battery saver turned it, it wakes from sleep no problem and unlocks right away. Maybe it's the build not the kernel causing issues? I rooted this with both the heimdal root method and the cwm.


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

termleech said:


> I've got build IML74K.P3113UEALCB with kernel [email protected] #1 and I have no lag issue. I've even got the battery saver turned it, it wakes from sleep no problem and unlocks right away. Maybe it's the build not the kernel causing issues? I rooted this with both the heimdal root method and the cwm.


I used heimdall method mine is IML74K.P3113UEALD3 KERNAL 3.0.8-275757... my tab won't wake and it is slow as a pig

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Dhhansen (Apr 28, 2012)

GRZLA said:


> This is what I did and it worked flawlessly!
> *WARNING: Just because this worked for me doesn't mean it will 100% work for you, I am not responsible for any damage done to your device.*
> Download Samsung Kies and Install. http://www.samsung.com/us/kies/
> Plug in tablet after Kies is installed and running. You will see Windows installing the driver in the background.
> ...


Well I got all the way to the part where it finds my adb device. It doesnt find it. Its on and working just no devices listed. I tried the kill-server cmd and it still doesnt find it.


----------



## bark777 (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't see why you need to use ADB when you can enter download mode with volume down and power key from off and enter recovery with volume up and power key from off. Once I downloaded the updated Kies for 3113 from Samsung everything went smooth.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The second root method is far less troublesome, that is, the CWM root method because you're not changing the kernel. The only thing you are doing is loading specific files, not a whole kernel. The first method probably caused issues because the kernel was modified. Kernels if not modified properly can cause all kinds of bad things to happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## anthonykash (Jul 12, 2011)

How do I get my device back to factory so I can do the new root method. I know factory reset does not put the stock kernel back on. How do I restore the tablet using odin?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

I know this is kind of obnoxious to ask but I need help here. My last 3 android devices have been a Droid Razr, Moto Bionic and a Droid X. So yeah, I guess I'm kind of a Moto fanboy. But with that being said, I've never had a device with an open bootloader or the ability to flash kernels so when it comes to my sons new Galaxy Tab 2, I'm 100% in the dark and am unfamiliar with a lot of the tools and lingo. I'm not Android retarded and am able to use ADB, I've done many a flash on my previous phones but the kid really wants to root his tab and any help that would spare me a day of reading a million Samsung threads would be so much appreciated. I just need idiot instructions on rooting this thing because currently, I speak a completely different dialect of android. Much thanks in advance. PM if necessary. 

Sent from my who really cares?? Using NOBODY DOES!


----------



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

Tucstwo said:


> I know this is kind of obnoxious to ask but I need help here. My last 3 android devices have been a Droid Razr, Moto Bionic and a Droid X. So yeah, I guess I'm kind of a Moto fanboy. But with that being said, I've never had a device with an open bootloader or the ability to flash kernels so when it comes to my sons new Galaxy Tab 2, I'm 100% in the dark and am unfamiliar with a lot of the tools and lingo. I'm not Android retarded and am able to use ADB, I've done many a flash on my previous phones but the kid really wants to root his tab and any help that would spare me a day of reading a million Samsung threads would be so much appreciated. I just need idiot instructions on rooting this thing because currently, I speak a completely different dialect of android. Much thanks in advance. PM if necessary.
> 
> Sent from my who really cares?? Using NOBODY DOES!


Idiot instructions:

http://forum.xda-dev...7&postcount=104
http://forum.xda-dev...2&postcount=106

Edit: Ayenn13 re-wrote my original instructions to make them even clearer and easier to follow (I took some things for granted in my original post since I'm so familiar with Odin and CWM): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25480291&postcount=137

Hope it helps


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

machx0r said:


> Idiot instructions:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...7&postcount=104
> http://forum.xda-dev...2&postcount=106
> ...


Guess Ill Give it a shot Much appreciated! Thanks again


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

bark777 said:


> I don't see why you need to use ADB when you can enter download mode with volume down and power key from off and enter recovery with volume up and power key from off. Once I downloaded the updated Kies for 3113 from Samsung everything went smooth.


I am not able to get into download mode this way. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## tablet55 (Apr 29, 2012)

Well all I know about android is how to spell it..Andiod..see I even got that wrong..BUT thanks to you folks I got it rooted..a few false starts but no bricks ..THANKS


----------



## tablet55 (Apr 29, 2012)

OK now I am rooted,,how do i delete stock apps?? Please suffer the fool...
THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## docfreed (May 3, 2012)

Don't delete -get Titanium Backup (market) and freeze them - that way there's no irreversible damage


----------



## WoodburyMan (Apr 28, 2012)

How does this work with the new update that came out today?
I keep getting notified of it. If i choose to install it, it reboots in to CWM, but then states invalid signiture. I downloaded the update seperately (only 6mb) and tried to patch it from Sd card in CMW and also says invalid signiture.

This works a lot different from my Transformer TF101 I had.. They released updates as whole images, not small incrimental updates, and also posted storm firmware images on their site to install seperately.


----------



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

WoodburyMan said:


> How does this work with the new update that came out today?
> I keep getting notified of it. If i choose to install it, it reboots in to CWM, but then states invalid signiture. I downloaded the update seperately (only 6mb) and tried to patch it from Sd card in CMW and also says invalid signiture.
> 
> This works a lot different from my Transformer TF101 I had.. They released updates as whole images, not small incrimental updates, and also posted storm firmware images on their site to install seperately.


Here's what I had to do...

Accept the update notification so it downloads but tell it you will install later
Use ES File Explorer or something similar to copy /cache/fota/update.zip to /mnt/extSdCard
Reboot into CWM and install the update.zip
Reboot back into Android and check for updates again (it will continue to complain, CWM doesn't seem to take care of the entire process)
Accept and install the update (it should work now since step #3 restored the stock recovery image)
Verify the install worked correctly and then reboot into download mode and Odin CWM again (uncheck auto-reboot)
Boot into recovery and re-install the root update.zip
Reboot back into Android and delete /system/etc/install-recovery.sh (or rename it to /system/etc/install-recovery.sh.bak or whatever)
Reboot into download mode and Odin CWM again...
????
Profit!


----------



## WoodburyMan (Apr 28, 2012)

machx0r said:


> Here's what I had to do...
> Accept the update notification so it downloads but tell it you will install later
> Use ES File Explorer or something similar to copy /cache/fota/update.zip to /mnt/extSdCard
> Reboot into CWM and install the update.zip
> ...


Hmm i still get an error on both Step #3 and Step #5. "E: failed to verify whole-file signiture" and "E:signiture verification fail" both times.
I had installed the original root for this before before the CWM option came out which modified the kernel. I bet that's what's screwing with it. I'm going to do a restore back to stock and redo it all so it's proper using the posted stock firmware images.

**EDIT* Went back and installed the latest firmware from scratch, flashed through CMW, then went through and redid CWM mod and root package and now on latest firmware with root. Thanks!


----------



## tablet55 (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I can not delete /system/etc/install-recovery.sh..but I have root access....Hmmm
any ideas???


----------



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

tablet55 said:


> Well I can not delete /system/etc/install-recovery.sh..but I have root access....Hmmm
> any ideas???


You need to mount the system partition as writeable first:


```
<br />
mount -o remount,rw /system<br />
rm /system/etc/install-recovery.sh<br />
```


----------



## tablet55 (Apr 29, 2012)

You guys are the best...I'll give it a whirl..Thank you
when I get my cult stared we are gonna pray to this this site..and machx0r will be the fist Archangel.. lol..worked as advertised..


----------



## lilycal (May 6, 2012)

Can i use method root GT-P3110 to root my GT-P3100 ??


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

No.

D

.


----------



## Lunatico (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I rooted my GT-P3110 yesterday using this Heimdall method. It worked but I also had the problem where it goes to sleep mode and never comes back unless I keep the power button to reboot. Also very sluggish.
So, I'm looking for a way to get it back to stock and then properly root the device using the stock kernel.
I've read this entire thread but not sure how to do it. Maybe I missed it... Can someone provide those steps please?


----------

